# The Soprano Vocal Fach



## MilikKashad (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm new to the forum but I am an AVID opera fan  

--I have a YouTube channel devoted to to voice (not me singing lol) .. I wanted to start a small educational series on vocal fach. I would like to start to serious by examining the soprano voice. I know the soprano voice is split into different types: Soubrette/Light Lyric, Full Lyric, Spinto and Dramatic. I feel like I am well versed in being able to identify voices types on my own; however, I need a little help trying to explain it to others what I think. 

I am seeking to find out within each type of voice type what are the characteristics of each. For example, how does the voice sound in the lower, middle and higher register. What is the tonal quality these voices typically have etc... A lot of people are interested in learning about this and I am interested in making a video of it! 

Any help would greatly be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MilikKashad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I am an AVID opera fan
> 
> ...


Did you see the response you've got in the same thread elsewhere on this forum ?


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

8 thought this said "Soprano vocal fetish", to which I agree


----------

